# Sabine Tarpon



## skltex

Would like to get in touch with any fisherman fishing for tarpon out of Sabine Pass. Interested in pooling resources for chasing tarpon.


----------



## jmhall87

I'd like 2 get involved I'm this


----------



## Ripin' Lips

Count me in!


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans

I'm in!


----------



## Trouthappy

That's a tall order for Sabine. You'd have to fish west 10-20 miles in July-September and do a lot of running through empty water. My buddies used to drive the beach road, watch the horizon with binoculars, and only launch in the surf if they saw action out there.


----------



## Jolly Roger

There are several locations along the beach between Sabine and High Island that hold tarpon in the summer. The area off High Island is well known for holding large fish, while the sea rim area has more numbers. Been couple of years since I targeted them hard but thinking about going after them again this summer. My little girl is getting old enough to go out with me and running the beach looking for tarpon, trolling around, hitting short rigs and fishing behind shrimp boats close to the beach is what I have planned for her first trips with me on the Gulf.


When you get ready to give it a try PM me and others on this thread that are interested. Best to run the beach with 2-3 boats at a time. Get the code words ready before you launch as at times the big mullet are close to the jetty in shallow water. Make sure to bring a cast net, as the right size pogies are hard to buy in the Sabine area. Easy to cast net pogies when you find the big schools, just need to make sure to get the right size.


----------



## swglenn

What is the right size pogie to cast net??

I fished there almost 20 years ago and saw a couple roll and my buddy caught a 60#. Might have to give it another try.


----------



## Thepartsguy50

i hooked up with one about 12yrs ago at the short rigs out of sabine, it was the best 5minute fight i ever had, it jumped we saw it then it was gone..


----------



## budda

*world record peck*

thought thats what i had for about 2 minutes at the texas boat cut at Sabine jetties about 10 years ago. the tarpon got away, it was a real hoot for a short time .


----------



## Bannytyncity

I targeted them hard but thinking about going after them again this summer.

____________________________
Harley's harlequin sexy army costumes played in perfectly to the style.


----------



## cpthook

*farther out*



Trouthappy said:


> That's a tall order for Sabine. You'd have to fish west 10-20 miles in July-September and do a lot of running through empty water. My buddies used to drive the beach road, watch the horizon with binoculars, and only launch in the surf if they saw action out there.


most of the fish will be a few to several miles out, too far to see from shore even with good binocs. it is strange how the fish tend to hang in certain areas. like the area between the galvetraz north jetty and roll over tend to be void of fish but just east of roll over in front of High Island the fish apparently frequent. I would think the Sabine river and the Calcasieu channel would dump enough fresh water to draw fish, as they tend to hang in area that have an abundant of freshwater draining. I think it is the Houston ship channel dumping thru the jetties that draws fish to Galvetraz south of the south jetty. I would run out in front of the Sabine river and look for bait, if you find it get to work the fish hopefully will show.


----------



## Gethookedadventures

I'm interested working on finding a boat capable of doing this, along with bay, and offshore.


----------



## whistlingdixie

Gethookedadventures said:


> I'm interested working on finding a boat capable of doing this, along with bay, and offshore.


Ryan lets get out next year and try to find a tarpon.


----------



## Gethookedadventures

Looking at a refurbished 81 sea vee with a 00 ox66 250 on it. Love boat hate the 2 stroke. What's the ball park on a repower with a 250 4 stroke?


----------

